# Bé 4 tuổi học tiếng anh GrapeSEED được không?



## nhimvagau248 (6/7/20)

GrapeSEED là chương trình học tiếng Anh dành cho trẻ từ 4 - 12 tuổi, được được các nhóm chuyên gia giáo dục quốc tế nghiên cứu và phát triển tại Đại học Meysen Nhật Bản với kinh nghiệm lên đến 50 năm.

Lứa tuổi "vàng" để các bé theo học GrapeSEED là khi bé tròn 4 tuổi bởi những lý do sau đây....
 Dễ tiếp thu:
Giai đoạn khi lên 4 tuổi, bé đã phát triển đầy đủ nhận thức và đang trong giai đoạn thu nạp kiến thức. Đặc biệt trong giai đoạn này, “bộ nhớ” của bé vẫn còn nhiều “dung lượng trống”, do đó việc truyền tải cho bé những kiến thức về tiếng Anh sẽ giúp bé dễ tiếp thu và ghi nhớ lâu hơn, sâu hơn, học đến đâu nhớ đến đó, ít gặp phải trường hợp rơi rụng kiến thức hơn.

 Dễ hòa nhập với chương trình học lớp 1:
GrapeSEED có lộ trình 40 unit kéo dài liên tục trong 8 năm. Nếu như bé bắt đầu học GrapeSEED từ khi lên 4 tuổi, trung bình mỗi năm bé có thể học được 4 unit, như vậy đến khi 6 tuổi vào lớp 1, bé đã có hành trang kha khá là 8 units. Lúc này, khả năng nghe, hiểu, đọc, viết Tiếng Anh của bé đã rất tốt. Bé có thể hoàn toàn tự tin hòa nhập với chương trình học tiếng Anh ở các trường có hệ song ngữ, hệ quốc tế hoặc các trường công hoàn toàn dễ dàng.

 Đẩy nhanh quá trình phát triển ngôn ngữ:
Trẻ em có thể phát triển khả năng giao tiếp rất nhanh thông qua quá trình nghe các diễn đạt rồi ghi nhớ và lặp lại trong khi chỉ học một lượng nhỏ từ vựng để sử dụng các diễn đạt đó. GrapeSEED tận dụng triệt để khả năng này của trẻ nhỏ khiến cho quá trình học ngôn ngữ mới nhanh và chuẩn mực hơn nhiều.





Liên hệ tư vấn lớp học tiếng Anh GrapeSEED
Active & Bright English - Trung tâm Tiếng Anh GrapeSEED Cầu Giấy
Địa chỉ: Tầng 2A, Tòa N09B2, Thành Thái, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0902.270.788
Website: https://activeandbrightenglish.com/home
Fanpage: Active & Bright English


----------

